# Need your help!!!!



## Andy_Tractor (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm really torn between getting a Massey 6490 and JD 7630. What are some difference between the two?! I need some help!

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to tractor forum Andy! Please check your private messages.


----------



## fleetguardstore (Jan 28, 2009)

that an easy choice for me lol, if you have the money go green!!


----------

